

Taking Credit for Success - ilikescience
http://planetary.io/notes/taking-credit-for-success

======
jmzbond
I agree, but would add a caveat. I feel like many Millennials have grown up in
a world where we were so afraid of failure we over-emphasized success.
Everyone is a winner, everyone gets a sticker of some kind.

As many times as I see people not wallowing in their success, I see people who
wallow in it way too much. A balance is really important to ensure that one
success doesn't derail you or over-inflate your ego too much that you become,
by consequence, more sensitive to risk and afraid to fail.

~~~
ilikescience
I think the difference might be in giving yourself a pat on the back, as
opposed to looking to everyone around you to validate your success. The
'everyone gets a sticker' mentality is totally harmful. That's why it's
important to realize success on your own terms — you don't need the sticker.

------
spiritplumber
This is excellent advice... the problem occurs when someone louder claims
success for your work. It can be a bigger company, or it can simply be someone
who, due to not spending any time inventing, has more time for self-promotion.

I haven't found a non-violent solution for this yet; timestamped video doesn't
seem to work, nor do patents.

~~~
locopati
What works for me is accepting that my idea is out there doing it's thing
(even if someone else stole it). On a plus side, if things go dramatically
wrong, the fingers aren't going to point at me.

~~~
spiritplumber
That's very zen but the fourth-fifth time you win the let's-outsmart-nature
game but someone else walks away with the prize, it's frustrating.

There has to be SOME success in between failures. There has to be some
recognition of success. Otherwise one goes mad.

